
Bill Gates: Entire country must shut down for 6-10 weeks to fight coronavirus - aaronbrethorst
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/bill-gates-entire-country-needs-shut-6-10-weeks-effectively-fight-coronavirus/
======
nojvek
I don't think the answer is that simple. I would rather see a measure and act
strategy. Like South Korea did.

Shutting down the entire country of 300 million people for 2-3 months puts a
lot people at the risk of losing their jobs, homes and not even having enough
to eat. With a country where guns are legal, and 20% having no health
insurance, there will be some who have nothing to lose and cause civil unrest.
Bill Gates is a Billionare, he probably doesn't feel the pain of someone
working to make ends meet. I know neighbors and friends who are rock bottom
right now.

I would rather see an approach of locking out the known hot spot areas. Stop
all travel from hotspots unless someone tests negative. Running millions of
tests periodically to see where hotspots are and managing them in an organized
fashion. Meanwhile the rest of country practices strict hand washing and
social distancing where possible.

Ideally when the virus was causing havoc in China, our airports and borders
should have stopped all non-essential travel immediately. Every person that
comes in should have been tested and put in a 2 week monitored quarantine.

We were just too late to get the testing ramped up, with enough protective
gear for those who need it.

I really hope there is an effective Vaccine soon. Or someway to figure out who
will have very mild symptoms and induce the virus to them in a controlled
fashion such that millions of us develop immunity to it and are certified as
"covid-19 safe workers". Herd immunity is not a bad idea, we just don't know
why some people have a mild reaction and others need ICU.

------
WarOnPrivacy
Gates is right. Without a clear, unified message from news orgs, I don't see
how anyone will overcome influence from Chambers of Commerce & similar special
interests.

~~~
imvetri
Correct me if I'm wrong, there were some rumours around Bill gates regarding
illegal clinical trials in third world countries.

~~~
kalium_xyz
Without doing any research: much like how mastercard supplied negerias ID
cards (which double as credit cards). there is often no real alternative route
for these government to get things like healthcare, so i highly doubt that
there would be illegal trails rather than legal trails (be they against
international agreements or not).

------
imvetri
"This is kind of the nightmare scenario," says Bill Gates, who warned about
the dangers of a pandemic in 2015. "[I] talked about how we needed to invest
in new platforms so that we could quickly make diagnostics, make drugs and
make vaccines to stop an epidemic.

    
    
      - Bill gates.
    
    

Prevention is better than cure.

    
    
      Bill gates, a smart individual as we all know, should have preferred "prevention" than chasing for cure.
    
    
      hmm hmm.
    
      As always it's an intellectual mind that plays with mind of weaklings. 
    

But wait a sec.

    
    
      There were news and posts in the past about illegal trials being carried out in third world countries funded by whom!

